

The Angelean Calendar - beala
http://www.whatstheti.me/

======
lutusp
I'm sure it's a joke, since there's no meaningful and consistent definition of
sunrise, for even one geological position.

~~~
beala
Well, it's a joke in the sense that I did it for fun and not because I think
people will actually start using it. :)

You're right about the sunrise, though. To solve this, I say that, by
convention, 6AM is sunrise no matter your location. The idea is that the day
should start a little before people wake up, rather than at midnight. I think
this lines up more with people's intuitive understanding of "a day."

~~~
lutusp
I know this is all in fun, but sunrise is way more complicated than that. Even
the noontime position of the sun varies during the year, by a substantial
amount.

More here:

<http://www.arachnoid.com/lutusp/sunrise/>

Just for fun. :)

